# Stop system update notification and download



## dennyjones (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a N7(2012) rooted, running stock 4.2.2. It runs great and I'm waiting for a bug free ROM for 4.3 but...

I keep getting a notification "System update downloaded touch to install". I've tried to stop it and delete the update but haven't been sucessful. I've went to "system/etc/security and renamed otacerts.zip to otacerts.zip.bak and deleted the update here: /cache partition.

After rebooting, I still get the notification that the system update downloaded. What am I missing?

Denny from Davison


----------

